# ISO Fra Diablo Recipes



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 22, 2008)

or Fra Diavolo.

Just curious to see any variations in recipes.
Do you make your own sauce? If so please do share.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 22, 2008)

I do make mine - my recipe is at home - hopefully I'll remember to post it - PM me later if I forget.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 22, 2008)

Being the shrimp lover I am - this is one of my faves from Giada.

Shrimp Fra Diavolo


----------



## Baketech (Jan 22, 2008)

I never would have thought that lobster would stand up to this type of treatment, but it's now a favorite dish...

Google up David Rosengarten's recipe and you won't have to tweak much...


----------



## auntdot (Jan 22, 2008)

Gosh, used to be lobster fra diavolo on the shore in Brooklyn at least 40 years ago.

It is good but I prefer my lobster without much flavorings added.

But the shrimp dish I love to eat, and it is so easy.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 23, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> or Fra Diavolo.
> 
> Just curious to see any variations in recipes.
> Do you make your own sauce? If so please do share.



one of my favorites, i make it all the time:

ingredients:
- 6 roma tomatoes
- 2 cans(the small ones) tomato paste
- 1 fresh garlic clove, minced
- oil oil
- fresh basil, chopped
- oregano
- onion powder
- S & P
- red pepper flakes
- 1/2 of a roasted red pepper(marinated), diced

combine the tomato paste with approx 32 oz of water(i eyeball it so im not exactly sure) and bring to a boil while stirring constantly.  once it combines reduce to a simmer.  

take 3 of the roma's and dice them.  add them to the sauce.  then peel the other 3 roma's, crush them, and add them to the sauce.  Add more water until the sauce has a thin yet not watery consistency.  let simmer for at least another 15-20 minutes, or until some of its strong tomato taste has left.

add in the basil, oregano, oil, garlic, onion powder, and oregano along with S & P to taste.  increase the heat and stir constantly for 3 to 5 minutes.  add in the red pepper flakes(start with a teaspoon and add until you get the desired amount of 'heat' in your sauce).  add the red peppers.  add water if need to regain thin consitency.

toss with pasta.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 23, 2008)

Saute garlic and chopped anchovies in olive oil, till the anchovies practically disappear.  Add 3 c. chopped tomatoes and simmer for 10 minutes.  Add 1 cup butter and 2 c dry white wine, 1T crushed red pepper flakes.  Simmer 20 minutes, add S&P, fresh chopped parsley.


----------

